# 2 maltese ix's sister looking for home



## blkdog (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## blkdog (Dec 29, 2014)

*2 maltese mix's looking for home*

Hi,

The two maltese in the photo above are at Cuyahoga County Kennel in Cleveland Ohio. It is a high kill kennel. these two are extremely bonded but this kennel is lucky if the dog's find homes much less homes together. Anyone near Cleveland, Ohio who can adopt or foster these two dog please contact me if you need info. They are currently, at Cuyahoga County Kennel in Valley City, Ohio. Once they hit the groomers they will be gorgeous.

Blkdog


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

OMG 178 looks so much like my dear departed Lily. I think those dogs are Bichons....and probably full bichons. I hope somebody saves them fast.

I posted this on Facebook.


----------



## blkdog (Dec 29, 2014)

Sylie said:


> OMG 178 looks so much like my dear departed Lily. I think those dogs are Bichons....and probably full bichons. I hope somebody saves them fast.
> 
> I posted this on Facebook.


I think you are right, the shelter has them down as Maltese mixes but with that curly coat they do look like Bichons. Yes, probably after they get groomed they will appear to be purebred Bichons.


----------

